# My new girls



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I picked up my 2 new does last weekend, and I'm so excited about them, I just had to share a couple of photos.  I love them.

Pholia Farm MC Heidi. She is bred to Blythmoor SD Lolliwood Star, due at the end of March..









Pholia Farm DN Gabriella. She is bred to Pholia Farm CA Mr. Incredible, due at the end of February. She's definitely got a baby bump going, and she waddles when she runs lol. :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty girls! I like their colors  Congrats :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh My Goat!! How cute! I love the colors on Heidi!! Though Gabs face is also just darling!!1\

Can't wait to see what they give you!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty pretty girls! Lovely colors.. and my name is Heidi Too!!! (So she's the prettiest... ha ha)


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

CUTE!! I love Gabriella!! Are you in OR? Just noticed that both of the does are from Pholia Farms, and was curious about your whereabouts...


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Caitlyn - I'm actually way up in the northern part of Washington, so it was a looooong drive to pick them up lol. But totally worth it.


----------



## JcH2290 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awwwe!! They are sooo pretty!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Pretty girls, Congratulations :clap:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh they're so cute  And WA how luck are you! I have family in Snoqualmie, it's my favorite place to visit... I swear fairies live the forests in that lush moss


----------

